# stool samples



## SHERBIE (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi I've been asked to provide a stool sample and been given a small pot to collect in. What I want to know is, the doc has already put me on asacol for UC??? so do I need to lay of the drugs for a couple of days before collecting. I'm also taking psyllium husks and 1/4 imodium each day so should I not take them before the test...


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

Sherbie, I just recently provided a stool sample for my doctor and he didn't tell me anything about going off my med's. The only thing they told me was to bring it back to the lab as soon as it was collected. If I were you, I'd just give you're doc a call if you're still unsure!! Good Luck!!


----------

